# Aftermarket Tachometer Wiring?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MrBSPrestonEsq said:


> Does anyone have experience wiring an aftermarket tachometer on a Gen1 Cruze? Specifically, I have a 2015 1.4LT. Due to my preferred steering wheel / driving position, my view of the standard tach is extremely inhibited, so I purchased a small digital tach with a shift light to mount on the steering column. Unfortunately, I cannot find any information on how to wire the new tachometer on a Cruze, and the installation instructions that it came with are very universal and seem to be of little assistance for my specific application. I am decently-inclined when it comes to parts installation and wiring (lots of experience wiring audio systems) and feel that I could complete the job with right direction, but without some further input and instruction I am pretty much at a loss.
> 
> Any assistance / direction that could be provided would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


Well, we do not use a distributor and/or normal coil, so old school won't work. I assume you need to find the output signal to our in dash tach and see if is compatible with your tach. Me, I would just buy a scan gauge and be done though.
@Robby


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Probably can't be done without splicing in to a wire. And you'll risk electrical shorts 


Better off with a bluetooth obd2 setup.


----------

